# Who's your favorite Youtuber?



## Butch_C (Jan 31, 2022)

Which youtube channels do you like? I watch Elitefts/ Dave Tate, Moutaindog/ John Meddows, Mark Bell and when I want to laugh Jujimufu. I am looking for some new ones to watch.


----------



## TomJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> Which youtube channels do you like? I watch Elitefts/ Dave Tate, Moutaindog/ John Meddows, Mark Bell and when I want to laugh Jujimufu. I am looking for some new ones to watch.


I watch a lot of elite fts, specifically Dave Tates clinics. Renaissance periodization. Squat university. All John Meadows old videos are gold. Watch some of jujimufus stuff just for fun. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## CJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Off the top of my head, I like Vintage Genetics (Wesley Vissers), Hypertrophy Coach (Joe Bennett), Brian Alshrue, John Jewett...


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 31, 2022)

Mountaindog, Dave Tate/EliteFTS, RP, Brian Alsruhe.

Some other random stuff here and there, but those are my go-tos.


----------



## Butch_C (Jan 31, 2022)

CJ said:


> Off the top of my head, I like Vintage Genetics (Wesley Vissers), Hypertrophy Coach (Joe Bennett), Brian Alshrue, John Jewett...


I like Brian Alshrue as well. I will have to check out the other two.


----------



## Johnnyboy13 (Jan 31, 2022)

More Plates More Dates

wesley vissers is good too


----------



## TomJ (Jan 31, 2022)

Johnnyboy13 said:


> More Plates More Dates
> 
> wesley vissers is good too


I used to like MPMD stuff when he was giving a lot of higher level scientific info. 

Unfortunately he's a turbo sellout now and all his content revolves around shilling his products or pushing bullshit sups

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yano (Jan 31, 2022)

I'm partial to anything put out by the All Female Nude Japanese Orchestra ..


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 31, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I used to like MPMD stuff when he was giving a lot of higher level scientific info.
> 
> Unfortunately he's a turbo sellout now and all his content revolves around shilling his products or pushing bullshit sups
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


He was OK before, but he has a tendency to draw conclusions from studies that aren’t supported by the actual studies.  And I can’t stand his overuse of a few “sciency sounding” buzzwords.

Bro, you aren’t “deploying a supraphysiological dose of androgens” you’re fucking injecting test. Chill.

He also makes a 5 minute explanation take 35 minutes so he can monetize the video.  Let’s see how many ways we phrase the same comment.


----------



## Trump (Jan 31, 2022)

Seth Feroce, Coach Greg, Stoltman Brothers, Eddie Hall, Brian Shaw. But if I want a laugh it has to be an Aussie dude called Shammi him and his buddy are hilarious


----------



## Yano (Jan 31, 2022)

Trump said:


> Seth Feroce, Coach Greg, Stoltman Brothers, Eddie Hall, Brian Shaw. But if I want a laugh it has to be an Aussie dude called Shammi him and his buddy are hilarious


I got mad fucking respect for Luke n Tom Stoltman. Tommy for over coming his autism and showing the entire fucking world that special needs means fuck all when you have a good family behind you. An Luke for the way he's always been there for his brother and helped him from craddle through being the WSM. Love to see those two compete.


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 1, 2022)

Trump said:


> Seth Feroce, Coach Greg, Stoltman Brothers, Eddie Hall, Brian Shaw. But if I want a laugh it has to be an Aussie dude called Shammi him and his buddy are hilarious


I watch some of Seth, Greg Doucette I used to like, but now sick of hearing about his cookbook. Eddie Hall is a trip especially when him and Brian Shaw are together. I will have to look up Shammi.


----------



## Test_subject (Feb 1, 2022)

Butch_C said:


> I watch some of Seth, Greg Doucette I used to like, but now sick of hearing about his cookbook. Eddie Hall is a trip especially when him and Brian Shaw are together. I will have to look up Shammi.


I can’t handle Doucette’s voice and he’s a rat, so he’s out.


----------



## RiR0 (Feb 1, 2022)

Dusty Hanshaw, Kuba Cielen, the knees over toes guy, Mutant TV, Camp Jansen, Jordan Oakley


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 1, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Dusty Hanshaw, Kuba Cielen, the knees over toes guy, Mutant TV, Camp Jansen, Jordan Oakley


I will have to check them out. I did see the knees over toes guy on Mark Bells youtube.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 1, 2022)

Sammy the bull


----------



## Butch_C (Feb 19, 2022)

I have been watching vigoroussteve the past few days. He has a lot of information but his videos are so long. He kind of goes off on tangents but informative ones.


----------



## Be_A_Hero (Feb 20, 2022)

Charlie aka Critical from the penguinz channel. He is the greatest living human being


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 20, 2022)

Even at The Doors  by Adrian McQueen out of Scotland. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## The Phoenix (Feb 20, 2022)

Yano said:


> I got mad fucking respect for Luke n Tom Stoltman. Tommy for over coming his autism and showing the entire fucking world that special needs means fuck all when you have a good family behind you. An Luke for the way he's always been there for his brother and helped him from craddle through being the WSM. Love to see those two compete.



I have subbed to their channel but the videos are too long and too much unusual space between the videos. I know it’s just the two of them and their video guy so there only so much they can say to each other. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## JuiceTrain (Feb 20, 2022)

Last YouTuber I was watching was Ludwig and Valyrae...started off with Disguised Toast playing AmongUs, they're all video game streamers..
*🤓 nerd alert 🤓*


----------



## Yano (Feb 20, 2022)

Ok , this is hands down one of my top 5 channels , Husband and Wife living in the country , family life , outdoor kitchen cooking. Something about her reminds me of my grandmother and watching her just , gives me peace , centers me ,, i dont know some hippy shit like that.


----------



## bvs (Feb 20, 2022)

Lately ive really been loving Leo and Longevity, in particular his Non Fruduoent podcast


----------



## iGone (Feb 20, 2022)

I watch a lot of the popular strongman more than any other strength training content. 
Used to listen to the Mark Bell podcast religiously a few years back but he's gotten weird over the years. 
John Meadows, Seth Feroce and CBum are the only bodybuilding content I really watch. 
Even then, my YouTube watching is 90% geared around car content lol


----------



## PhysEd2022 (Feb 20, 2022)

I like Ryan Ankrom, MPMD sometimes, too scientific often.  Laughing about Greg Doucette comments, my son is also big into lifting and bought his cookbook. I don't think he has found much in there he likes lol. Also watch some Jocko Willink clips if not feeling it on a lift day, he's not a bodybuilder but former Navy Seal that talks a lot about self discipline.


----------



## Butch_C (Mar 15, 2022)

I have been watching some Szatstrength and it is ok. A mix of funny and good info.


----------



## Janoy Cresva (Mar 15, 2022)

Sam Hyde


----------



## MPM (Mar 15, 2022)

I watch just about everyone mentioned above even though most of them are obviously retarded or skills albeit entertaining.   Recently I've been watch more Leo and Longevity (Leo Rex) for overall health reasons.  After having a blood clot and almost dying a couple years back in my early 30's I have been trying to focus a little more on long term health.


----------



## MPM (Mar 15, 2022)

As for non Bbing health channels, I enjoy Missionary Spencer Smith and DIYfferent has a good wholesome family channel I can watch with the kids.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 15, 2022)

MPM said:


> I watch just about everyone mentioned above even though most of them are obviously retarded or skills albeit entertaining.   Recently I've been watch more Leo and Longevity (Leo Rex) for overall health reasons.  After having a blood clot and almost dying a couple years back in my early 30's I have been trying to focus a little more on long term health.


Leo is probably one of the biggest retard wanna be biohacker idiots on the platform. Id skip his content entirely


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 15, 2022)

MPM said:


> I watch just about everyone mentioned above even though most of them are obviously retarded or skills albeit entertaining.   Recently I've been watch more Leo and Longevity (Leo Rex) for overall health reasons.  After having a blood clot and almost dying a couple years back in my early 30's I have been trying to focus a little more on long term health.


Leo is a scam artists, junkie, charlatan. He can go eat poison with MPMD and go rot with Bostin Loyd.


----------



## Achillesking (Mar 15, 2022)

Anything that deals w Zelda the video game, teenage mutant ninja turtles and unexplained history things. Watching stuff about working out is for dorks


----------



## The Phoenix (Mar 15, 2022)

I have many but found this youtuber to be open minded and funny:


----------



## nissan11 (Mar 15, 2022)

Jenn is my favorite.


----------



## MPM (Mar 15, 2022)

RiR0 said:


> Leo is a scam artists, junkie, charlatan. He can go eat poison with MPMD and go rot with Bostin Loyd.


I have only recently come across his content so I can't really comment on his knowledge much.  I do appreciate that he links the studies he references at least.  As for being a scam artist I haven't seen him trying to really sell anything but again I'm new to his content.   Mpmd on the other hand I've watched long enough to know he's a big dumb baboon who uses big words incorrectly in a failed effort to appear smarter than he really is.


----------



## TomJ (Mar 15, 2022)

MPM said:


> I have only recently come across his content so I can't really comment on his knowledge much. I do appreciate that he links the studies he references at least. As for being a scam artist I haven't seen him trying to really sell anything but again I'm new to his content. Mpmd on the other hand I've watched long enough to know he's a big dumb baboon who uses big words incorrectly in a failed effort to appear smarter than he really is.


Leo misrepresents the study's he lists or pulls completely wrong conclusions to the data, or twists it to make his point/make content. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 15, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I can’t handle Doucette’s voice and he’s a rat, so he’s out.


Yeah I heard he used to deal roids


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Mar 15, 2022)

Vigorous Steve


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 15, 2022)

Steve1989 

Nice


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Mar 15, 2022)

Not interested in any youtubers or podcasts.


----------



## RiR0 (Mar 15, 2022)

Not really into too many YouTubers per say. 
There’s a few guys that I do read, watch and listen to everything I can find though.  They’re better and have more experience, more intelligence and information than any dipshit youtuber. 
Justin Harris(tropinon nutrition)
Ken Skip Hill
Big A (professional muscle owner)
Jordan Peters
Layne Norton
Paul Carter (lift,run,bang)
Shelby Starnes 
Dr. Scott Stevenson 
Trevor Smith
Phil Hernon
Dante Trudel


----------



## Achilleus (Mar 16, 2022)

Achilleus said:


> Steve1989
> 
> Nice
> 
> ...



No one watches Steve talk and eat old military meals from across the world? SMH  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GSgator (Mar 16, 2022)

I love the combat story’s so I watch  Jocko,  Shawn Ryan , Mike Ritlad. I like to stay up to date with guns and anything new that comes out so there’s military arms modern day sniper and vortex has a good channel on long range shooting. BJJ I like  art of skill and Chewjitsu. BBing would be good ol Dusty Hanshaw.


----------



## Butch_C (Jun 25, 2022)

Been watching Dusty Hanshaw lately.  So far my favorite quote from him is "easiest way to remember what weight you used last time on a machine is to use all of it".


----------



## Butch_C (Aug 21, 2022)

Started watching Mike Van Wyck. He has some good information on how to properly engage certain muscles and proper movement patterns.  My ocd starts going off when I see him re-rack weights though. He will rack 5, 10, 25 all on the same pin.


----------



## Yano (Aug 21, 2022)

Horror stories told by a retired SEAL in a flannel shirt. What's not to love ...


			https://www.youtube.com/c/MrBallen


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 24, 2022)

None for me. i enjoy my time lifting and eating right, but i also enjoy my time away from all of it.

i'm a gym rat. i don't want or need to eat, sleep and shit bodybuilding 24/7.

i get my info here and YT time is spent on other hobbies and mindless silliness.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> None for me. i enjoy my time lifting and eating right, but i also enjoy my time away from all of it.
> 
> i'm a gym rat. i don't want or need to eat, sleep and shit bodybuilding 24/7.
> 
> i get my info here and YT time is spent on other hobbies and mindless silliness.


My favorite YouTuber is zeldamaster because I'm a nerd. Watching things about weight lifting isn't for me


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 24, 2022)

Achillesking said:


> My favorite YouTuber is zeldamaster because I'm a nerd. Watching things about weight lifting isn't for me



i like How Ridiculous and a couple of guy's that buy broken shit off Ebay to fix. i can sit there and watch someone do micro soldering for 30 minutes and be highly entertained the whole time.


----------



## Achillesking (Aug 24, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i like How Ridiculous and a couple of guy's that buy broken shit off Ebay to fix. i can sit there and watch someone do micro soldering for 30 minutes and be highly entertained the whole time.


I'll Have to check them out


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Aug 24, 2022)

I miss Strength Wars with The Faceless winning almost every single time...


----------



## iGone (Aug 25, 2022)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> I miss Strength Wars with The Faceless winning almost every single time...


It's a shame generation iron bought them out. Generation iron can suck my tiny little dick.


----------



## The Tater (Aug 25, 2022)

Bourbon junkies and the podcask are two. No they aren’t fitness related


----------



## Slabiathan (Aug 25, 2022)

Mark Wildman for anything KB or Steel club related.
Squat University and The Ready State for mobility stuff.
Table Talks.
PowerliftingToWin.

Pokémon Let's plays
MuhDryBread
Pikaspray

Oblivion/Skyrim Modded play throughs 
Willburger. These are usually funny as hell and pretty chaotic lol
GOOSEIT he does a lot of challenge runs.

The rest is pretty eclectic.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 25, 2022)

MindlessWork and the hackers


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

I don’t fux with YouTube much unless it’s to Learn how to fix something or to search music links.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 25, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> i get my info here and YT time is spent on other hobbies and mindless silliness.


So you are saying you and Mindless spend a lot of time together being silly huh?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 25, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> MindlessWork and the hackers


and the only reason you are on this board, right? He rarely posts here anymore.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> So you are saying you and Mindless spend a lot of time together being silly huh?



Only on Sundays after church.


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> and the only reason you are on this board, right? He rarely posts here anymore.


'Matters not' why I'm here. Seeing if the forum is a good one.
Seems like a Meso dumping ground of losers to be honest. Fake tough guys "eYelling" at people they will never meet.  Comically cowardice actually.  And no, I have nothing against Mindless, ive seen him around, can take him or leave him.. He 'matters not' as well...


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 25, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> 'Matters not' why I'm here. Seeing if the forum is a good one.
> Seems like a Meso dumping ground of losers to be honest. Fake tough guys "eYelling" at people they will never meet.  Comically cowardice actually.  And no, I have nothing against Mindless, ive seen him around, can take him or leave him.. He 'matters not' as well...


What do you think of this clown @BigBaldBeardGuy @Test_subject @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @beefnewton @shackleford @Cochino @MisterSuperGod ????

@Iron-Dink you are a retarded fool. Go fuck yourself.


----------



## beefnewton (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What do you think of this clown @BigBaldBeardGuy @Test_subject @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @beefnewton @shackleford @Cochino @MisterSuperGod ????
> 
> @Iron-Dink you are a retarded fool. Go fuck yourself.



Just a nobody to me.  The feeling is apparently mutual, from up high within his ivory tower.  Who are we to question the gods, self-proclaimed or otherwise...


----------



## Test_subject (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What do you think of this clown @BigBaldBeardGuy @Test_subject @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @beefnewton @shackleford @Cochino @MisterSuperGod ????
> 
> @Iron-Dink you are a retarded fool. Go fuck yourself.


Who is she?


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What do you think of this clown @BigBaldBeardGuy @Test_subject @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @beefnewton @shackleford @Cochino @MisterSuperGod ????
> 
> @Iron-Dink you are a retarded fool. Go fuck yourself.



Who the fuck is that guy?


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Aug 25, 2022)

The @Iron-Dink seems legit. Can’t go wrong with a handle like that. 🙄


----------



## shackleford (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What do you think of this clown @BigBaldBeardGuy @Test_subject @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @beefnewton @shackleford @Cochino @MisterSuperGod ????
> 
> @Iron-Dink you are a retarded fool. Go fuck yourself.


I'd like to know his other user names.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 25, 2022)

shackleford said:


> I'd like to know his other user names.



Probably just one of the new "Woke" Meso members who thinks the good old days were misogynistic and mean.

Im sure he thinks Meso is awesome now.


----------



## MisterSuperGod (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> What do you think of this clown @BigBaldBeardGuy @Test_subject @silentlemon1011 @RiR0 @beefnewton @shackleford @Cochino @MisterSuperGod ????
> 
> @Iron-Dink you are a retarded fool. Go fuck yourself.



No idea. Only seen 1 post by him other than the one you quoted and it seemed normal. What has you on high alert?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 25, 2022)

MisterSuperGod said:


> No idea. Only seen 1 post by him other than the one you quoted and it seemed normal. What has you on high alert?


His last post calling out ex meso members here and his first post where he shows he is another one of those fitmisc psycho troll incels (or the same creepy bitch with a different alt) obsessed with Mindless.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 25, 2022)

Love this shit on YouTube 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sven Northman (Aug 25, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> His last post calling out ex meso members here and his first post where he shows he is another one of those fitmisc psycho troll incels (or the same creepy bitch with a different alt) obsessed with Mindless.


My guess is he IS Mindless.


----------



## gerrardgurke (Aug 26, 2022)

Thanks for the discussion, it helped me!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 26, 2022)

gerrardgurke said:


> Thanks for the discussion, it helped me!


You know what would really help you


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Aug 26, 2022)

gerrardgurke said:


> Thanks for the discussion, it helped me!



Mindless?


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 26, 2022)

gerrardgurke said:


> Thanks for the discussion, it helped me!


What the fuck is it with new trolls in this thread


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 27, 2022)

This guy makes some funnies I enjoy watching


----------



## Sven Northman (Aug 27, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> This guy makes some funnies I enjoy watching


That full extension lockout though. I see blown out rotator cuffs and shoulder impingement in his future. What a tool.


----------



## hard_gains (Aug 27, 2022)

Sven Northman said:


> That full extension lockout though. I see blown out rotator cuffs and shoulder impingement in his future. What a tool.


What gets me is the guys ego. He really believes he's a fucking beast. 😆


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

GSgator said:


> I love the combat story’s so I watch  Jocko,  Shawn Ryan , Mike Ritlad. I like to stay up to date with guns and anything new that comes out so there’s military arms modern day sniper and vortex has a good channel on long range shooting. BJJ I like  art of skill and Chewjitsu. BBing would be good ol Dusty Hanshaw.


You ever watch Mike Glover breaking down combat footage? Interesting to watch. Trex arms is cool (might get some hate for that one) at least in terms of giving good fundamentals.

Chewjitsu is really good at just putting together short and sweet clips that help you remember something before you head to class. Really enjoy it.

Anyone follow Jeff Nippard? He can be annoying but I like how he breaks down movements based on EKG stuff using papers but at the same time I'm not entirely sure if any of it holds a ton of merit. After spending time on this forum I've realized his programs have a bit too much volume, but the sections on movements are kinda cool


----------



## lifter6973 (Aug 27, 2022)

hard_gains said:


> This guy makes some funnies I enjoy watching


I couldn't take very much of this. That guy is a dipshit.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 27, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I couldn't take very much of this. That guy is a dipshit.


you should get your boy pete bootyjudge to have a youtube channel


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 27, 2022)

@lifter6973


----------



## TomJ (Aug 27, 2022)

MaxPower said:


> You ever watch Mike Glover breaking down combat footage? Interesting to watch. Trex arms is cool (might get some hate for that one) at least in terms of giving good fundamentals.
> 
> Chewjitsu is really good at just putting together short and sweet clips that help you remember something before you head to class. Really enjoy it.
> 
> Anyone follow Jeff Nippard? He can be annoying but I like how he breaks down movements based on EKG stuff using papers but at the same time I'm not entirely sure if any of it holds a ton of merit. After spending time on this forum I've realized his programs have a bit too much volume, but the sections on movements are kinda cool



I like a lot of Jeff's videos I feel like he's one of the few that presents his topic based on the research unbiased, and if he does have a bias or a personal anecdote he goes out of his way to make it clear that it is anecdotal

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxPower (Aug 27, 2022)

TomJ said:


> I like a lot of Jeff's videos I feel like he's one of the few that presents his topic based on the research unbiased, and if he does have a bias or a personal anecdote he goes out of his way to make it clear that it is anecdotal
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Yeah that's the perfect way to put it. Feel like those were my 'babies first self-help-lifting videos' and then this forum helped fill in gaps on volume and intensity big time


----------



## Iron-Dink (Aug 27, 2022)

MIndlessWork vs. the Hackers!!


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> MIndlessWork vs. the Hackers!!


Nope just you and your alt accounts


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> MindlessWork and the hackers



8. Any member determined to only be here to cause disruption, and not here to learn and/or contribute in a positive manner, may be subject to disciplinary action, up to removal from this board.


----------



## RiR0 (Aug 27, 2022)

Iron-Dink said:


> MIndlessWork vs. the Hackers!!


Please ban this alt account


----------



## inigomontoya (Sep 10, 2022)

wow no love for eric helms, how uncivilized. i can listen to him or isrealtel all day, even if i dont agree with everything they say etc.


----------



## RiR0 (Sep 10, 2022)

inigomontoya said:


> wow no love for eric helms, how uncivilized. i can listen to him or isrealtel all day, even if i dont agree with everything they say etc.


I’d rather listen to grass grow than Mike misrepresent and cherry pick studies


----------

